# My 10 Month Old Long Coat Puppy Named Tessa



## Tessagirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Everyone: 

I am new here and just wanted to put my puppy here so everyone could see her and to see if anyone else has a long coat? She is a Red/Black/Gold puppy and our first long coat and I must say we are in heaven with her!! She's affectionate, funny and really smart too! Her coat has no undercoat and is so long, silky and just gorgeous and barely sheds at all; only a few tufts of fur balls laying around once in a while that I just pick up and throw away!! 

Our last GSD was a short coat (with undercoat) and I vacuumed just about every day year round and that's with brushing him all the time! Also I brush Tessa a lot but she really doesn't need it and after I do she looks just like I haven't brushed her at all cause her coat just naturally looks that good all the time but I brush it anyways cause it's fun to brush. Thank you!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10692&stc=1&d=1313559461

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10694&stc=1&d=1313559566


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello :welcome:
She is such a pretty girl!


----------



## Tessagirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi and thanks so much for the welcome!! Max is gorgeous too! Carleen


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking pup. my last GSD was a coatie.
i brush my dog 3 to 4 times a week. he
doesn't always look like he needs a brushing
but i do it anyway. i think it's good for the
coat and it helps with the shedding.
when i brush/comb my dog i brush in all directions.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi and welcome, your sweetie is beautiful, our Stella is a long coat and I just adore the long coated dogs !Stella will be 10 months on the 21st


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome, she's a very pretty girl!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

beautiful pup! I currently have a LC and this is my second one in my life. Their coat is my favorite!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

From one coatie owner to another, Welcome! Beautiful girl!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello and Welcome, to you and your beautiful Tessa! :greet:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Very pretty girlie!!

I have a long coat. Mauser, my Sable LC male boy. I brush him maaaybe once every other month and when he gets burrs in his coat.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Very pretty girl! 
Welcome


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

She's lovely.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

What a pretty girl! My girl is a long-coat, too.


----------



## Tessagirl (Aug 17, 2011)

*Thanks Everyone!!!*

Thanks everyone for your wonderful comments; you all are so sweet!! And all your dogs/pups are GORGEOUS too!! I can't get over how beautiful all the dogs on here are!! Have a wonderful day!! God Bless!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 6, 2011)

She's gorgeous! We also have a coated female who is almost 5 months old named Sasha. Our last GSD was also a short coat, but she shed like crazy!


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

Pretty girl! My Mr. Mercury is a coatie, too. 

H


----------



## Tessagirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome, it's so neat that so many have long coats on here!!! I can't wait to see them all!! Are long coats called coaties? I never knew that ! I guess I'll be learning some new things on here which is very cool!! And Mary that's so cool your Stella is the same age as Tessa; we can watch them grow up together on here!! Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

:groovy:Tessa is beautiful! My Arwen is a "coatie" also!


----------

